# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجي اليوم.......... صدمني

## مماتي

زوجي اليوم.......... صدمني

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرحبا خواتي ... احنا صار لنا 12 متزوجيين ...ولا مرة زوجي علق على شكلي او على لبسي تعليق واضح .... 12 كلها تعب وصراخ ومعاناه وكلام تافه .........

اليوم بعد عذاب طويل .... قالي : اريدك تتغيري من رجل وحتى راسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما اريد الملابس القديمة .... ولا اريد طريقة كلامك اللي كله بالصراخ .... ولا اريد ريحتك المو حلوة ... ولا كرشتك الطايحة ... ولا السواد اللي في الركب والمنطقة الحساسة بعد ....
بصراحة الكلمة صدمتني ولكن انا اقول معاه حق .... لاني بصراحة مومهتمة بشكلي ابداء 

خواتي ممكن تساعدوني .... انا من العين 
اريد تغير كامل فيني .....
اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية 
اريد اشيل السواد اللي على الركبة ....
اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...
اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....
اريد شنط ومكياج وغيره الكثير من الاشياء .....

منو يا خواتي بتساعدني وبتنصحني .؟؟؟
اريد المكان وين ويفضل في العين ؟؟؟؟؟ واذا خارج العين وين ؟؟؟
وعند من من الدكاترة ؟؟؟
وبكم ؟؟؟؟
وكم المدة المطلوبة للتغيير ؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## صعب توصلني

اووف تغير جذري يبي ..المهم اسالي اللي معاج صديقاتج بس لا تقوليلهم ان ريلج قال انتبهي...وخذي معاج وحده ذوقها حلو تختارلج الثياب والعبي ولا تقوليلها ها يصلحلي وهذا لاء ...دام ان ذويقها عاجبنج خليها هي تختار...
والليزرفي مركز استيثك مادري اذا فاتح في العين ولا لاء...وطبعا مستشفى كوسميسرج في دبي عند د سحر خليها تسويلج عملية شد البطن ...وذا تشوفين خشمج يبالة شي سويها عند د قابريال صعب في نفس المستشفى..والشنط محل العنود في بوظبي طبعا روحي شقتها هناك الشنط الحلوات .....سوي رياضة المشي زيدي الوقت لين ماتوصلين لساعه ونص 5 مرات في الاسبوع ...وشوفي الفرق ...

وريلج لو مايحبج كان ماقالج وتعرفين الرياييل يروحون يتزوجون ويفكون راسهم من الصدعة ...
والله يوفقكم ويسعدكم

----------


## قلب من ورق

*الغالية
قبل كل شي ابدأي بالأشياء المتاحة لج مثل :
1- أنج تضبطين أعصابج ويا ريلج وتخلين كل شي بالتفاهم حاولي تتوددين له بالكلمة الطيبة عمري حبيبي حياتي ومن هالكلمات الي تشرح القلب.
2- خذي لج مجموعة حمام من ماركس ان سبنسر او من لايف ستايل تكون عبارة عن زيوت عطرية ولوشن للجسم وبادي شاور وبودرة جسم تكون ريحتهم حلوة ودائما يوم تسبحين استخدميهم.
3- خذي لج مسك الغزال من عبد الصمد القرشي وادهني به المناطق الحساسة وحاولي كل ماتدشين الحمام (أكرمج الله) تنشفين المناطق الحساسة وماتخلينها رطبه لان الرطوبة تسبب الروايح الكريهه واسمرار المنطقة.
4- خذي لج كمن طقم بجايم للبيت وروبات نوم من نعومي أو من تريمف أو من لاسنزا، 
5- دائماً خلي شعرج مسرح و مدخن استخدمي مخمرية تكون ريحتها حلوة من عبد الصمد القرشي او من اجمل او من الرصاصي ادهني بها شعرج عند اطرافه بعد ماتغسلينه وعقب ادخني بالعود.
6.اذا طبختي اكله معينه طلعت من المطيخ سيري على طول للحمام واسبحي لا تجابلين ريلج بلبس المطبخ وريحته.
7- خلي ادينج دايما رطبه كل ماستخدمتي ماي نشفي ادينج وادهنيها بكريم العناية الأيدين والأظافر وهاذا ممكن تحصلينه مع نفس مجموعة الحمام.
أما موضوع العمليات والخرابيط هاي بصراحة ما أنصحج فيها لاتصدقين كلام المسلسلات والأفلام من أن الوحدة تروح وتسوي لها كمن عملية تجميل وتستوي ملكة جمال هاذا كله خريط في خريط
هاي الأمور يبالها وقت طويييييييييييييل ومعاناه مع الألم والرجيم والفلوووووووووووس
والكلام كثير وكثير في هالمواضيع ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج واتمنى اني اكون ساهمت ولو شوي في خطتج للتغير
والله يوفقج*

----------


## أم_سواف

حلو انج حابه تغيرين ..و انج تقبلتي الكلام ..
البنات ما قصروا ..
بس خذي بالج ..ابتعدي عن الحرام ..عمليات التجميل حرااااااااااااااااااااام 

و الله ييسر أمورج

----------


## MiSs_DesigN

شوفي فديتج الريال مايحب الروتين الدايم لازم تغيرين من شكلج 

حتى انتي لازم تحبين التغير ولا تتعودين علي الروتين 


ببدا بكل نقطه ذكرتيها دام انج تبين تتغيرين 





اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية

في الليزر اقدر اساعدج بعياده في دبي بس العين ماعرف 


اريد اشيل السواد اللي على الركبة ....

يمكن صعب تشلينه الحين لانج من قابل ماحاولتي والجسم تشرب اللون بس حاولي انج تحطين كريم فير اند لفلفي 

اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...


لا تسوين عمليه ولا شي بس وقفي عيش وخبز وامشي ساعه في اليوم لازم تبينين له انج تسوين هالشي عشانه ويالسه تتعبين عشان ترضينه والرياضه بتشد لج جسمج كاااامل 

اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....

الريال مايحب اللبس الطويل 
روحي خذي لج بيجايم تكون قصيره من لسينزا او اوشا عندهم ديزايناات حلوه 
او فصلي لج فساتين حلوه وبسيطه بس تكون قصيره 
لو تبين تلبسين طويل البسي بنطلون وقميص طويل بس يكون مرتب علي جسمج مش ضيق ولا عريض 


اريد شنط ومكياج وغيره الكثير من الاشياء .....

شنط خذي ماركاات ودايما الاسود ملكي مكياج عندج باريس غاليري وعطور من هنااك 
غيري من ستايلج في لبس العباه والشيله 
لبسي كعوب رفيعه حتي لو ماتطلعين البسيها في البيت اتدلع المشيه

----------


## alaserah123

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة ...

----------


## السعادة ال

الله يهديه ويسعدكم إن شاء الله

----------


## كنه الشامسي

لو ريلي قالي جيه بشل شنطتي و لا برد .... وااااااااااااااا فضيحه ريحتي مب حلوه و كرشه

----------


## afrafairooz

[QUOTE=مماتي;27031833]زوجي اليوم.......... صدمني

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرحبا خواتي ... احنا صار لنا 12 متزوجيين ...ولا مرة زوجي علق على شكلي او على لبسي تعليق واضح .... 12 كلها تعب وصراخ ومعاناه وكلام تافه .........

اليوم بعد عذاب طويل .... قالي : اريدك تتغيري من رجل وحتى راسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما اريد الملابس القديمة .... ولا اريد طريقة كلامك اللي كله بالصراخ .... ولا اريد ريحتك المو حلوة ... ولا كرشتك الطايحة ... ولا السواد اللي في الركب والمنطقة الحساسة بعد ....
بصراحة الكلمة صدمتني ولكن انا اقول معاه حق .... لاني بصراحة مومهتمة بشكلي ابداء 

خواتي ممكن تساعدوني .... انا من العين 
اريد تغير كامل فيني .....
اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية 
اريد اشيل السواد اللي على الركبة ....
اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...
اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....
اريد شنط ومكياج وغيره الكثير من الاشياء .....

منو يا خواتي بتساعدني وبتنصحني .؟؟؟
اريد المكان وين ويفضل في العين ؟؟؟؟؟ واذا خارج العين وين ؟؟؟
وعند من من الدكاترة ؟؟؟
وبكم ؟؟؟؟
وكم المدة المطلوبة للتغيير ؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا[/QUOTE



مرحبا اختي ، بغيت اسالج كم الميزانية اللي حاطتنها في بالج لان كل الاشياء اللي طلبتيها تعتمد على ميزانيتج .
واذا على اللبس والكشخه مثل ماقالولج خواتي في اماكن وايده حلوة واذا حابه حد يساعدج انا اعرض خدماتي عليج بس انتي حددي الاشياء اللي تبينها والمقاسات وفالج طيب يعني اذا حابه فساتين وملابس وقمصان نوم وعطور ومكياج وعبي وكل شي

----------


## سوارة

*


ســــوارهـــ

اماراتي اسمج في السماء عالي*

----------


## مكيااجي

مثل ماقالوج البنات اهتمي بنفسك اول لانه انتي نفسيتج بتتغير

----------


## m-lady

انا خاطري اشيل كرشتي بالعملية ......لكن الله يهديه ما يوافق......يخاف من العملية ...

سوي كل الي طلبه منج ...لانه لو ما يحبج كان ما طلب منج تغيرين نفسج ...كان سيدة راح وتزوج عليج ..

----------


## سكوون الغراام

الكلمه الطيبه والابتسامه لهم تأثير واايد
والرياااضه احسن من العمليااات ع الاقل ساعه في اليوم اذا تقدرين اشتركي في النوادي الرياضيه
وحااولي تاخذين رايه في كل شي تحسسينه انج مهتمه له وبقراراته
لا تتسرعين ابداي بشوي شوي باعصااب هاااديه عسب مااتتعبين
وان شاء الله تعيشين بسعااده وهناا

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ياهلا اول شي احس الموضوع موفمكانه ممكن اتحطيه فقسم العائلية ..بتلااقين اجوبة اكثر..
علعموم موضووع الليزر بطرشلج على الخاص و...ولا اقوول الساالفة كلها على الخااص بالتوفيق

----------


## أم نظارات

ماقصرن البنات

ربي يوفقج و يسعدج

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

الله يعينج حبوووبة

1- عاتبي نفسج اكثر من مرة ، كيف ما فهمتي ريلج 12 سنة وياه المفروض انتي كل فترة تتغيرين و كل ويك اند اقل شي تلبسين و تكشخين ~ لا تنسين عاتبي نفسج واااااايد

----------


## فط فط 83

اذا على الليزر سوي في مركز كوزموسيرج شي في العين احسن شي او في مستشفى الامارات بعد 
و عن التنحيف سيري مركز استيثك و سوي جلسات تنحيف يعطونج 12 جلسه للتذويب الشحم و بعدين 
12 جلسه لشد الجسم سيري عندهم و بيخبرونج و عن اللبس سيري دبي مول و اتشري لبس كشخه و راقي 
دشي ازياء و موضه هني في المنتدى و بعرفين شو الموضه و خاصه في الموضوع دشيه و شوفي اخر الموضات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=811833

و بعد سيري الخاجه و اشتري سوالف الحمام المغربي من صابون مغربي و النيل مال الجسم و الحنا و زيوت للشعر 
و اذا حابه تصبغين اصبغي شعرج على اللون البني بس لون واحد احس احلى عن الميش و غيره و لو بعد اتسوي 
صبغة الكركم الي في البيت احسن دوري عنها في الجوجل بتحصلين و بس ^^

----------


## العفريتة

*بعد 12 سنة ياي يتكلم..؟؟* 
*عفيه عليه والله للحين صابر؟؟؟*
*حبيبتي سوي شرات ما الخوات قالولج....اهتمي بنفسج عدل ... الحين احنا تضييع انوثتنا يوم نصرخ على عيالنا ونتحسب هذا عادي ؟؟؟*

*الريال يلقط كل شي ...* 
*الليزر والشعر مقدور عليهم وفيه عيادات متروسه بالبلاد* 
*والسواد اللي بالريل منو قالج ما يخوز... استخدمي السكر او الملح مع الزيت زيتون كسكراب وافركي عدل حتى لو عورج وبتحمر عندج الركب عادي وعقب الحمام رطبيها بأي مرطب وهالطريقة اظمن لج انها تخلي الركب مالج شرات لون جسمج* 
*وبالنسبة للملابس شرات ماقالت وحدة من الخوات شيلي وحدة من ربيعاتج تكون ذويقة وتختار لج عذوقها وابتعدي عن الجلالييب لأنه اتذكره بأمه وانتي زوجته والريال يطلع ويشوف ...وماظن برع البيت يشوف الحريم يلبسون جلاليب الا الحريم الكبار فلا اتعقدي بالريال والبسي بناطيل وقمصان او ليجنزات او تيشيرتات او الفساتين القطعه الساده المهم ابتعدي عن الجلاليب وعقيها بالزباله*

*وبالنسبة لجسمج ...بالأكل الصحي والرياضة بيصير أوك بس اتعبي شويه بالمشي واحرمي نفسج شويه من الخبز والمكرونة والعيش وطبعا المقالي* 

*والأسلوب غيريه....الصوت العالي انسيه ولو اننا احنا ما نصبر عن الصوت العالي ولكن كله يهون علشان رضا زوجج والا تبينه يدور غيرج ...الحمد لله يا اختي ما خلاج على عماج وراح يدور غيرج ... الريال يحبج ويبا يحافظ عليج بس طفح الكيل منج هههه يحليلج الله يوفقج ويوفقنا ترا الرياييل شو ما سوينا ما يعجبهم شي*

----------


## كشكش

أنا رايمثل راي قلب من ورق أبدي حبه حبه

----------


## WFOY

خطوه خطوه و ان شاء الله بتنجعين و بتوصلين للنتيجه ...


ابدي اعجبي بنفسج و بالي بتسوينه لعمرك و ان شاء الله ريلج بيعيبه الي اتسوينه ...

الملابس .. خذي الاشياء الي انتي مقتنعه فيها و غيري يعني مره جينز ومره برمودا , بدله قصيره , طويله , بجاما , اشياء سبورت ..جلابيات حلوة بس على مقاسج .. قمصان النوم و الشورتات 

شعرج ممكن تغيرين القصه و الصبغه ...

نظفي جسمج بالحمام المغربي اسبوعيا و ممكن حلاوة بدل الليزل بس على طول يعني ما شي هيازه ..حنه بديكير منكير فيشل مساج سكراب كامل اشياء شهريه لا بد منها..

غيري ستايل العبي ... و النعول و الشنط و مب لازم تاخذين ماركات خذي الاشياء الحلوة و المتاحه من عند الدو و ناين وست و في وايد محلات بالمولات .... دوري و ان شاء الله بتحصلين اما عن الميك اب فلا تكثرين منه وكل ما يكون سمبل يبرز جمالج اكثر ... خذي الالوان الناشرال الطبيعيه ... 

لو بتتعبين شوي بس بيعيبج و الله و بتحسين انج فرش و بعدج صغيره ... 
شوفي الموضه قبل لا تسيرين المولات و خذي الاشياء الي تلوق عليج ... و شاوري الكشيخات و الي يعيبج ستايلها ...

----------


## دلوعة1

الله يسرلج الغاااالية 
بصراااحة صعبة تغيرين عمرج بيوم ولية ابدئي شوي شوي خصيصا السواد والكرشة ماتروح بسسسرعة ويبالها ووقت ولا تفكرين بالعمليات خساارت فلوووس وراها بلاوي ويمكن اظرج بدل ما تفيدج 
اهتمي بعمرج اكثر غيري لون شعرج لبسج مكيااجي واهنية بيحس لنج بديتي تتغيرين عشاانة 
اهتمي بنفسج خليج كشيخة دووم بلبسج وخلي ريحتج دووم حلوووة بالعطور والدخون واهتمي بجسمج باللوشنات والمرطبات وماارسي الرياضة او دشي نادي ريااضي وبيخف وزنج شوي شوي وبيتغير جسمج ابدئي خطوة خطوة والله يووفقج

----------


## Back 2 Home

up up up

----------


## فن القفطان

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## دلووعتهم

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عسووووله

موضوعج يبآله يلسه لوووولز 

اول شي الجسم : لا تسوين عمليه ولا شي سوي رجيم الاناناس و الكيوي 
دوري عليه بقوقل وبتحصلينه وايد بتضعفين عليه .. اشتري آلة مشي وامشي 
سآعه باليوم عليها .. والبسي مشد طول اليوم لا تعقينه الا وقت النوم 
في وحده هنييه فالمنتدى تبيع مشد اسمه المشد الاسباني وايد اوك لو استمريتي 
تلبسينه مع الرياضه والرجيم اضمن لج ان الكرشه تختفي 
وهي بعد لو حابه تتخلصين من السيلوليت روحي مركز ريدينس وسوي عندهم 
ال بي جي واااايد روعه 

ثآني شي لون الجسم : عليج بالحمامات المغربيه وروحي صوب حمام بياض 
الثلج في عود التوبه وخلي وحده اسمها مريم هي اللي تسويلج الحمام المغربي 
كل 10 ايااام سوي .. وادهني الاماكن الغامجه كل يوم بليمون وجلسرين 
وشوفي الفرق كيف .. 
ولا تنسين ويهج يوميا سوي هالقناع 
ملعقه حليب بودره + ملعقة عصير ليمون + ملعقة عسل + شوي ماي ورد 
وحطي ع ويهج لين ينشف وااغسليه وادهني ويهج بزيت اللوز 
وبعد ممكن تروحين مركز ريدينس ويسوون لج تنضيف بشره 
وقناع الكولجين عندهم كشخه 

ثالث شي الشعر : روحي مركز هلث اند بيوتي وسوي ليزر للجسم كامل 
الجلسه عندهم للجسم بــ 4400 .. وايد اوكييه 

رابع شي ريحة الجسم : روحي فروت آند بآشن اللي في بوادي مول 
عندهم اشكال وانواع من صوابين و كريمات للجسم خذي من عندهم 
وانا انصحج بالمجموعه الحمرا اللي بالتفاح والورد ريحتها خبال .. 
وممكن تروحين بودي شوب وخذي مجموعة الياسمين 
طبعا يوم تسبحين دهني جسمج كله بلوشن الجسم اللي ياي مع المجموعه اللي خذتيها 
وبعد ماتدهنين جسمج كله تكونين مجهزه المدخن وحاطه الدخون اللي يعيبج وانا انصحج 
بـ دخون شي شي ولا woow من انفآسك دخون .. المهم وخليه يدخن جسمج مب الملابس 
وعقب خذي عطرج المفضل وافضل تكون ريحته نآعمه عندج شوبآرد خبآآآل اضمن لو ريلج شمه 
بيتخبل لوولز .. وحطي العطر فالامآكن التآليه : ورا اذنج .. بين صدرج .. وفي نص ايديج وين تجسفينها 
عند الكوع .. و بخي شوي ع ملابسج منه .. ملابسج الداخليه من اول ماتغسلينهن وتكوينهن 
رشيهن بعطر من باريس غاليري من مجموعة هند العود هو ريحته يايه ع ريحة دهن العود بس يوم 
يبرد ريحته تفر الرآآس .. ولا تنسين ادخنين شعرج وترشين ع المشط من عطر هند العود وتمشطينه 

رآبع شي تغيير اللوك : روحي صالون بريما فيرا وخليهم يقصون شعرج قصه غآويه 
ويصبغونه طبعا هم بيضبطونه حقج .. وصدقيني مجرد ماتقصين وتصبغين بيتغير شكلج 
70% .. طبعا انصحج تقصرين قصتج لان القصه القصيره تبينج اصغر وكيووت 
المكيآج حطي خفيف يعني شي يبرز جمآلج وفي الوقت مايبين جي تبينين طبيعيه 
وحطي عدسات ومن هالحركات .. ولا تنسين الاكسسوارات الغاويه والدلع 

خامس شي الملابس : روحي بوادي مول وهناك محلات ماشاء الله كم كثرهن 
ومثل ماقالن خواتي شلي حد وياج يكون ذويق خليه يختارلج .. ولاتنسين تفصلين لج من 
هالعبي القصات .. وعندنا فالمنتدى وايد تاجرات يفصلن عبي قصات و كشخه 
والشنط خذيلج شنطين من اي ماركه تعيبج مثل Hermès او CHANEL 

شو شو بعد هممممممم وبس .. لو بغيتي اي شي انا فالخدمه ^_^

----------


## مزيونة البلاد

الاخوات ما بيقصرن ^^

----------


## خواطر الانثى

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

زين انه كان صريح معاج ولا لعب من وراج

----------


## hind25

كلامه واايد صعب ومحرج الله يهديه لج بس حاولى تتغيرين ونفسيتج تتغير وعقب الباجى سهل والبنات ما قصرن والله يهدى الرياييل

----------


## -"فكتورية"-

ماقصروا البناتُ . . 

ربي يوفقج حبيبتي . .

----------


## بنت المرموم

ابتعدي عن العمليات التجميل بدل ما تكحلينها راح تعمينها

----------


## Miss_Patchi

ربي يوفقج حبوبة

بس مب عيب ان الوحدةتعترف بالغلط بس العيب ان الواحد يعرف الغلط و يكون ساكت عنه

----------


## حــــلاوه

للرفع

----------


## حبي w

الله يوفقج اختي و يسعدج دنيا واخرة...

----------


## ام ريماني

> لو ريلي قالي جيه بشل شنطتي و لا برد .... وااااااااااااااا فضيحه ريحتي مب حلوه و كرشه


بالعكس اذا قالي ريلي يعني تنبية وحب لي مب فضيحه بين الزوجين

لكن الفضيحة اذ ما سويت شو قال 


عزيزتي على

الرجيم سيري عند دايت نيوترشن وعنده وايد حريم 

كان متان وضعفن وعنده بعد شيئ اضني كريم للكرش

أما الملابس سيري مع زوجج وخليه يختار على ذوقه قولي له حابه البس

على ذوقك أو انتى اختار من المحلات النوم والا جينزات لا تقولين انا متينه ما يناسبني

بالعكس ياحلاته لو ضيق ونفس الوقت ما يبين الزوايد .

اما الاماكن الحساسة ما اعرف شو يبيض لكن هذي خلقة الله سبحان
والمنطقة منطقة شعر العانه يهني اكيد لونها يفرق عن لون الجسم الا بدرجه الا اذا كانت 
وايد غامجه عليج شلها بالحلاوة افضل ويخليه ناعم.

انا اقولج انج اذا سعيتي للتغير عشان نفسج انتى قبل زوجج فرضي نفسج

وثقي فيها قبل التغيرات وشوفي شو انتى اللي تبينه واسعي له

اتمنى انج لا تتدخلين احد بالموضوع ممكن يكبرو السالفة وتصير مشكلة 
ا
وبعد ليش تبين التغير السريع ما يصير عزيزتي ابدي خطوه خطوه ولا تروحين

حق العمليات وخلطات التبيض وغيره عشان تقدرين تنجحين الله يهديج

ربي يسعدج ويهدي زوجج

----------


## رهوي

ل الليزر عندج عيادة الدكتورة سعاد لطفي ف العين

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

روحي عيادة كوزموسيرج ... او المركز الاوروبي وسوي اشتراك عندهم .... في وحده فلبينه اتسوي تكسير دهووون وااايد بنات استفادو منها بس ماعرف رقمها تقدرين تسألين البنات في ساعدوني .... ( انا من العين اذا حابه اساعدج راسليني )

----------


## عويش الجابري

ابدي أول شي بالاستغفار عشان الله يهدي أعصابج و يرضى عليج و يطرحلج البركه  :Smile: 
و عقب عليج بكل شي طبيعي لا عمليات تجميل و لا غيره 
اشربي ماي وااايد و سوي رياضه ,, امشي واايد بتجوفين النتيجه و كيف جسمج ان شاء الله 
بيستوي عشره على عشره ^^

بالنسبه للبياض و البشره اشتري الليفه المغربيه و سوي حق عمرج حمامات مغربيه بروحج فالبيت 
و الطريقه سهله 
خذيلج مقشرات 

و روحي عند العطار و خذيلج مواد طبيعيه للتبييض و تنقية البشره 
و جي انتي بتصيرين عروس من يد و يديد ان شاء الله تعالى  :Smile: 


بس أهم شي شلي من بالج العصبيه فديتج و قبل كل هذا استغفري الله و توكلي عليه دايما 
عشان يهدي بالج و يرزقج كل ما تتمنين و تطلبين  :Smile:

----------


## برد الشتاء

الله يسر خاطرك ويهنيك

----------


## الملاك الحالم

التغيير حلو مب بس لريلج لنفسج قبل كل شي 


بس بغيت أعلق على نقطة, يعني كيف تشلين بالليزر في المنطقة الحساسة حرام إن في حد يشوفه ، وما أظن إن 5 دقايق تكرمين في الحمام تشلينها بالحلاوة ممكن تاخذ من وقتج، يعني باختصار لا تسوين شي يغضب ربج على حساب رضا ريلج



الله يوفقج

----------


## [email protected]@القلب@@H

الله يعينج حبوبه
سيري سوي شوبنج وبدلي طريقت لبسج خذي فساتين هاديه تضعفج
خذي بجامات وشورتات وقمصان نوم غريبه وسويله كل اسبوع ليله رمنسيه
خذي قمصان سترتج كت وقصيره لين الركبه
خذي كريمات وعطور ودخون
سوي حمام مغربي فالبيت وجربي تستخدمين خلطات 
بدلي غرفتج سوي تغيرات فالبيت
سوي رجيم او خففي من اكلج
عروس وانا مادري هههههه

ولازم قبل هذا كله اتكونين انتي راضيه عن عمرج واتسوين هالاشياء عشان نفسج اولا بعدين ريلج لاتنسين دلعي عمرج
الله يوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## SOKOKO

حبوبه عياده سعاد لطفي ب 3000 او 3500 ليزر الجسم كامل مع الوجه و اي مكان 

^_^

بس عمليات و خبال لا تسوين 

سوي رياضه 
سجلي ف نادي 

سيري لايف ستايل صفي عطور و حركات
و فرفري ف المول 
شوفي شو يناسب جسمج
شي يغطي العيوب 

لاتهملين عمرج حرام و الله 

اهتمي ف عمرج عشانج انتي 
بالاول والاخير مب عشان ريلج 
ولا عشان الناس 

عشان انتي نفسيتج تكون اوكي 

و ان صارت نفسيتج زينه 
بيخف العصبيه و الصراخ


[ عشااانج ] سوي كل ها مب عشان حد ~


^_^


ربي يحفظج و يسخر لج كل الخير ~

----------


## هدى2

الله يعينج هالرياييل ما تعرفين كيف ترضينهم

----------


## جروووح انسانة

سوي اللي قالن لج البنات 
والله يسخره لج ان شااءلله

----------


## انثى بس غير

الله يوفقج

----------


## LADY LOVE

سويلج برنامج امشي عليه وسيري عند اخصائية تغذيه وسجلي في نادي رياضي
وغيري اسلوبج وابتعدي عن الصراخ

----------


## سكره الامارات

العبي ,, عندج ايف اند بلاك ,, خذي لج قصات و حركات ,, حق الطلعات ويا ريلج ,, 
شعرج > اصبغيه و غيري اللوك سيري صالون قارديان بيوتي ورا كارفور ,,عند الامل و قصيه و غيري اللون ,, سوي ميك اوفر ,,
المكياج > ماك ,, لايف ستايل اذا ما عندج ميزانيه عندهم شغلات حلوه ,,,
ملابس حريميه > لاسنزا و نعومي ,,
شغلات دلع > برمود ,,, 
خذي لج عدسات ,, 
سوي تنظيف بشره ف صالون كوكون 
الليزر مركز كايا ,,
تحني له ف صالون العروسه او يارا او مزايا ,,
لبسي له مخور بعد و تعدلي له ,, 

تذكري 
ها كله لاجلج انتي ان لنفسك عليك حق ان الله جميل يحب الجمال ,, و الموفق رب العالمين ,, 
موفجه غلايا ,,

----------


## هدوء القلب

الحمدلله انه تكلم اختي اشكري ربج هذا دليل انه يحبج ويباج لو ما يحبج كان ما طلب منج تغيرين نفسج ...





صحيح اختي قصي شعرج وصبغيه والبسي عدسات بعد ..

وسوي حمام مغربي..اشتري تنانير اقصيره وبرمودات وتمي طول الوقت لابسه المشد عسب يدخل بطنج لداخل وبعد تمي شفطي بطنج 

يعني لازم تشترين اكثر عن مشد اللي هو عباره عن استرج قوي تلبسينه عسبت لمين الكرش 





والبنات ابد ماقصرو

----------


## هدوء القلب

التغيير حلو مب بس لريلج لنفسج قبل كل شي 


بس بغيت أعلق على نقطة, يعني كيف تشلين بالليزر في المنطقة الحساسة حرام إن في حد يشوفه ، وما أظن إن 5 دقايق تكرمين في الحمام تشلينها بالحلاوة ممكن تاخذ من وقتج، يعني باختصار لا تسوين شي يغضب ربج على حساب رضا ريلج



الله يوفقج



لا اختي محد يشوف المنطقه الحساسه يعطوج الجهاز انتي تمسكينه وتسوينه حق عمرج

----------


## Red_Cherry

الله يوفقج

----------


## مشوطه

احلى شيء انه صارحج اختي لانه يحبج والله يوفقج وكالبنات ما قصروا بالروود

----------


## أم موزانة

الله يوفقج حبيبتي وييسر امرج بس ماانصحج تسوين شفط او عمليات جراحيه الرياضه احسن بمليون مره عن العمليات،‏ اما من ناحية التغييرات الثانيه الخوات ماقصرن كفن ووفن ماشا الله عليهن..

----------


## Hno0odah

الله يكون بعونج 
حاولي تبدين شوي شوي اتغيررين في نفسج 
واهم شيء صدقيني عشان اتغيرين كل شيء فيج 
الراحه 
واتهدين اعصابج 
واتريحين نفسج من الهموم 
وجوفي الدنيا بمنظور ثاني 
ومن بعدها ابدي اشتغلي في نفسج

----------


## راعية الظبي

اختي اول شيء غيري نفسيتج لنه اذا غيرتي نفسيتج بتبين عليج 
رةحي نادي رياضي 
اما عن الاناقه كل المحلات فيهن كل جديد 
وروحي الصالون وقصي وصبغي
بس لا تسوين بس هل الفتره عشان مشتطه وبعدين ترد حليمه لعادتها القديمه

----------


## فطمطم

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة ...

----------


## mariam2020

up 
up

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

للرفع ^^

----------


## الامل القريب

في مركز كوزمزسيرج حق الليزر
وسيري البوادي مول في كل شي وغيري ستايلج شلي وحده من ربعج

----------


## علـآآآيه

يبالج تغيير مب فالشكل الخارجي بس
حتى الدـآآخلي خخخ
غيري اسلوبج فالرد عليه .. خليه يستغرب منج
^,^
اول شي غيري الداخلي عقب الخارجي
وربي يوفقج

----------


## ام إياد

الله يهديكي ليه ويهديه ليكي

----------


## كتكوته21

*ماشاء الله البنات ماقصرن عطوج النصايح

مفروض تشكرينه على كلامه 

لانه غيره مايقول حق حرمته سيد يروح لغيرها ويخونها

اول شي ابدي بالحمام المغربي كل اسبوع سوي حمام مغربي ف الصالون

وسوي خلطة قبل الاستحمام عباره عن ليمون وزيت اللوز وزيت الزيتون والخروع وجلسرين وعلبتين جلسوليد وصابون غار مع ماي ورد وكركم وحطيها على جسمج ساعتين وافكر جسمج باليمون وزيت الزيتون والملح

و ف شهر مره سوي بدكير وماكير واهتمي باظافرج ونظافتهم


وشعرج سوي لج جدول حق حمام زيت والحنا


وبالنسبه للجسم انصحج با ال بي جي رووعه حق الجسم مع رجيم والماي والرياضه يطلع جسمج روعه


والمنطقه الحساسه والابط سوي لج ليزر 


والله يوفقج*

----------


## بنت بحور

الله يعينج اختي شوفي الموضه والبسي اللي يناسبج ..

----------


## كيفي قمر

*ماشاء اللـه البنـات ماقصـرن . .
واللـه يجملـج ف عيـن ريلـج يآآرب . .*

----------


## شجآني هواه

> *الغالية
> قبل كل شي ابدأي بالأشياء المتاحة لج مثل :
> 1- أنج تضبطين أعصابج ويا ريلج وتخلين كل شي بالتفاهم حاولي تتوددين له بالكلمة الطيبة عمري حبيبي حياتي ومن هالكلمات الي تشرح القلب.
> 2- خذي لج مجموعة حمام من ماركس ان سبنسر او من لايف ستايل تكون عبارة عن زيوت عطرية ولوشن للجسم وبادي شاور وبودرة جسم تكون ريحتهم حلوة ودائما يوم تسبحين استخدميهم.
> 3- خذي لج مسك الغزال من عبد الصمد القرشي وادهني به المناطق الحساسة وحاولي كل ماتدشين الحمام (أكرمج الله) تنشفين المناطق الحساسة وماتخلينها رطبه لان الرطوبة تسبب الروايح الكريهه واسمرار المنطقة.
> 4- خذي لج كمن طقم بجايم للبيت وروبات نوم من نعومي أو من تريمف أو من لاسنزا، 
> 5- دائماً خلي شعرج مسرح و مدخن استخدمي مخمرية تكون ريحتها حلوة من عبد الصمد القرشي او من اجمل او من الرصاصي ادهني بها شعرج عند اطرافه بعد ماتغسلينه وعقب ادخني بالعود.
> 6.اذا طبختي اكله معينه طلعت من المطيخ سيري على طول للحمام واسبحي لا تجابلين ريلج بلبس المطبخ وريحته.
> 7- خلي ادينج دايما رطبه كل ماستخدمتي ماي نشفي ادينج وادهنيها بكريم العناية الأيدين والأظافر وهاذا ممكن تحصلينه مع نفس مجموعة الحمام.
> ...

----------


## شجآني هواه

> موضوعج يبآله يلسه لوووولز 
> 
> اول شي الجسم : لا تسوين عمليه ولا شي سوي رجيم الاناناس و الكيوي 
> دوري عليه بقوقل وبتحصلينه وايد بتضعفين عليه .. اشتري آلة مشي وامشي 
> سآعه باليوم عليها .. والبسي مشد طول اليوم لا تعقينه الا وقت النوم 
> في وحده هنييه فالمنتدى تبيع مشد اسمه المشد الاسباني وايد اوك لو استمريتي 
> تلبسينه مع الرياضه والرجيم اضمن لج ان الكرشه تختفي 
> وهي بعد لو حابه تتخلصين من السيلوليت روحي مركز ريدينس وسوي عندهم 
> ال بي جي واااايد روعه 
> ...

----------


## ام علاوي.,

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة ...

الله يسخر لج

----------


## تعب هالدنيا

ماشاء الله الخوات ماقصرن

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ماشاءالله عليهن البنات كفن ووفن

وكله يعتمد ع ميزانيتج
ومثل ما قالن ابتعدي عن الحرام ،، لا طاعه لمخلوق في معصيه الخالق

بالنسبه لجسمج
شاركي البنات هنيه في قسم السمنه والنحافه بتلقين مواضيع للبنات اللي يبن ينزلن جسمهن و اعتقد هالشي يساعد ويحفز الوحده لان في تشارك وفي ناس تحس باللي تعانين منه
وبتعرفين شو نوع الريجيم اللي ممكن تتبعينه
واهم شي تسوين ريااضه والا جسمج بيترهل وبدال ما اجحلينها تعمينها
عندج النوادي الرياضيه منها نادي الاكسير واايد اوك اشتركي عندهم اذا عندج امكانيه 
ايروبيك شي العادي وشي اللي فالماي والسباحه بعد حلوووه
يعني بتضربين عصفورين بحجر بتستانسين وفنفس الوقت ترتبين جسمج
بس كله يباله وقت والتزام تااام
واذا ما ترومين تروحين الجم
خذيلج دي في دي من كارفور والا طلعي من اليوتيوب بتحصلين اشكال والوان
وحطي كل يوم ساعه لعبي معاها بروحج وفالبيت
خصصي لج الوقت اللي يناسبج وسووي

اهتمي بكل جزء من جسمج من راسج لين ريوولج
عشان البياض والنعومه عندج الحمام المغربي حتى لو تسوينه بروحج فالبيت كل اسبووع
وسوي الخلطات اللي قالن عنها البنات للركب والاكواع بالذات 
واهتمي بترطيب جسمج لان هالشي مهم وااايد بينعمها وفنفس الوقت له تاثير ع لون الجسم لان الجفاف يسوود

اظافر ايديج وريولج فالشهر مره سوي منكير و بدكير
ووقت الدوره تفنني بالوان المناكير ع ظفورج
ودايما يوم تطبخين استخدمي القفازات عشان ما تخترب ايديج ولا تمسك فيهن الريحه

ريولج دهنيهن بفازلين و لبسي دلاغات وانتي فالبيت عشان يتمن ناعمات

طبعا سوالف الخلطات وغيره تسوينه يوم ريلج مب موجود
اما يوم هو موجود خليه يشوفج 10 على 10
من ريحه وشكل ولسان <اقصد الكلام
استقبليه بالكلام الحلوو و بالابتسامه 
ولا تناقرينه و تصارخين دوم والا بيبغضج وبيبغض بيتج
بينفر منه و بيطلع
خلي البيت هو المكان اللي يرتاح فيه و يشتاق انه يرد له لانه مرييح وما فيه اي نوع من الازعاج
حتى لو متضايقه منه بشي ماله داعي الصريخ
والله الحرمه مب حلو تصارخ يطلع شكلها مب شي
اذا انا بنت و اطيح من عيني
كيف الريال؟
حلوه الحرمه بهدوئها ورقتها ودلعها


جسمج لا تخليط الشعر يطلع يعني دايما انتبهي و سوي حلاوه
واذا تبين تسوين ليزر عند عياده سعاد لطفي وايد اوك العرس الكامل مالهم فحدود ال 3500 زين بالنسبه لغيرهم
غير جذي المنطقه الحساسه تخليج تسوينها بروحج يعني بتبعدين عن الحرام

شعرج اهتمي بصحته بانج تزيتينه
او اشتركي فالصالون وسوي حمام زيت كل اسبوع
واذا بتصبغين سوي حمام كريم بدال حمام الزيت


غيري من لوكج كااامل
انا ما عرف ستايلج شو عشان اقولج ولا اعرف شو يحب ريلج
بس انتي فتحي عيونج واكيد بيكون ريلج لمح بطريقه او اخرى عن نوع الملابس اللي يحبها
ولبسي له وبعد انتي ابتكري فاجئيه بشي ما خطر ع باله بس يكون شي انيق ويناسبج


حتى لو ما تلبسين ذهب واكسسوارات
خلي شي ناعم دايما تلبسينه
شغاب ذهب صغيرون
وسلسله ناعمه فايدج و فريلج ونوعي فالساعات ع حسب لبسج شي بسيط بيكون بس كشخه

حتى لو بتلبسين كندوره خلج ذويقه وكاشخه وطقمي فالالوان من لبس وشباصه ونعال كرمتي و احيانا دمجي الوان مع بعض تتناسب مع بعضها

اسنانج سويلها تبييض اذا تحتاج
واذا عندج ميزانيه سوي ابتسامه هوليوود نفس الممثلات
وااايد حلو وملفت و حطي كرستاله ع وحده من الاسنان واختاريها يا رينبو يا بلون الازرق السماوي الفاااتح كششخه وستايل



الطبخ طبخي ما نقولج لا
بس لا تخلين ريلج يشم فيج ريحة الطباخ
اذا عندج خدامه 
اخر شي خليها هي تكمل عساس تلحقين تلبسين و تكشخين لين ما يوصل ريلج
واذا ما عندج
من تخلصين طباخ طيرااان ع الحمام ولو شاور سريع بس تنظفي عدل وتعطري واكشخي بشي نعووم
والحقي عشان تنجبين الغدا وتتغدين ويا ريلج



اهم شي مثل ماقالو
تتغيرين من الداخل لان ها كله ينعكس ع مظهرج الخارجي
وسوي هالشي من قلبج ولانج تبينه
مب بس لانه طلبه منج
بس والله ونعم منه انه صابر لليوم ع شي مب عاجبنه
وانه يا وقالج بدال ما يروح يسوي له بلوى
حمدي ربج ع هالشي

والله يسخرج له ويسخره لج يارب

----------


## ام محمد 9119

سبحان الله

----------


## زهرة المروج

السلام عليكم حبيبتي 
انا راح اساعدج باللي عندي وان شاء الله اكون افدتج بشي


اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية >>>>
عندج الدكتوره منى في عيادة فاين كير وايد راقي شغلهم واسعارهم بعد مناسبه 
اما عن التبيض هاي يبالها وقت شوي طويل استخدمي جلسريد الاحمر مع ليمون بس داومي عليه وتقدرين تحطينه عند الكوع والركبه بعد 
اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...
ما انصح ابد انج تسوين عملية بس اللي تقدرين تسوينه انج تروحين عند نيوترشين وهو راح يقولج كل اللي لازم تسوينه لان ما شاء الله ربيعتيه كانت فيها كرش وكانت متينه شوي في 3شهور خلاها ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن عليهاوان شاء الله يقدر يحللج مشكلتج بس لازم تستشيرينه مب تاخذين من اي حد لان كل وحده وكل جسم له دايت معين
اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....
اسمحيلي يعني اذا ذوقج ما يعيب ريلج خليه اهو ينقيلج ملابسج عوديه على هالشي واذا اهو ما يحب خذي حد من خواتج او من صديقاتج وتنقي اللبس اللي يريح عندج المولات فريهن فر وشوفي اللي يناسبلج بس الاهم تقايسين قبل لا تشترين لان مب كل شي يليق ع الجسم ( لاسنزا ونعومي وكلود نايت لقمصان النوم والبجامات نوعي خذي الطويل والقصير ........ سبلاش برامود مانجو كوتون وغيرها من المحلات للبس فيهن كشخه ) 
اريد شنط ومكياج وغيره الكثير من الاشياء .....
ماك فور افر سيري هناك وقوليلهم ابا مكياج من الصفر بس انتبهي لا يقصون عليج فاللي ماله لزمه 
الشنط والنعول خذيهن اطقم يعني نفس اللون خذيلج 3 اطقم ابيض واسود وبني الاساسيات وبعدين بدلي فالالوان 
خذيلج بوت تكشخين فيه بتحصلينه رخيص وحلو في سمارت فاشن 

اما عن الريحه ...
مثل ما قالولج المنطقه الحساسه اهم شي وعندج المسك ابشريه وحطيه مع ماي ورد واستخدميه من فتره لفتره فاليوم او قبل الجماع ....
تقدرين تاخذين شبه معطره للباط واذا تحسسج خذيلج مزيل العرق من بدي شووب
مستلزمات الحمام من بادي شوب عندهم مجموعات فيها عطر ولوشن ومرش للجسم 
تقدرين تاخذين مجموعه العطر مع لوشنه عندج (سينما صح جديم بس روعه وعندج ايلين صارخه ريحته بس جذابه عندج بويسون هادي بس كوول ))

غيري تسريحة شعرج سيري الصالون قصيه وصبغيه غيري من طريقة التريحات ونوعي لا تخلج على ستايل واحد وخيلج كماليات للشعر والاكسسورات حق اللبس من كليرز )

دايم سيري سوي بوديكير ومنكير لعمرج وصالون نسيت اسمه بس هو جدام مستشفى الجيمي (العين ) هناك وحده اسمها جودي وايد زينه فشغلها بس احذري تشيلين حواجبج شقريهن هي بعد شاطره فيه والصالون بعد زين حق الشعر بس اذا تبين الاحسن عندج صالون ناريمان فالمسعودي واااايد حلو شغله واسعاره مناسبه ...
اذا شعرج مب وايد نعيم سويلج كيراتين بدال الاسشوار اذا ما عندج وقت ...

واذا ما سويتي ليزر لشعر دايم شليه بالحلاوه لا تشلينه بالموس لان يطلع ثقيل 
بس للمناطق الحساسه اذا ماكان عندج وقت عادي بس يوم ويوم عشان مب حلو تخلينه ...

السموحه منج واان شاء الله اقدر افيدج ..

واذا بغيتي اي شي ثاني لا تترددين حبيبتي ... بس طرشلي رساله خاصه عشان اقدر افيدج اكثر 
والله يوفقج ويسعدج ويقدرج على اللي بتسوينه 

بس فبداية الامر ارجعي لربعج بدعواج الطيبه والله يسعدكم

----------


## أسيرة الامارات

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة ...

----------


## بنت آمنة

حبيبتي انتي بتدخلين في متااهة و الله 

يعني كل هذا مطلوووب منج و انتي حرمة مب روووبو 

مادري بقووولج شوي شوي على عمرج فديتج 

و هالأمور كان من زمان تسوينها لكن إذا الحينه بعد مقدوور عليها 

لكن دااامه امر من سعااادة الزوج فاعتقد انه رااح يكوون تلبية لنداااء بدون شعور 

و لا مسؤووولية 

الإنسان يبدع فالشيء يوم يكون من نفسه و يكون من خااطره و يكون من اختيااره بـــــــس

ما بقوول غير الله يعينج و كل طلباااااتج بالسوووق و الكريمات موجودة و المستشفيات مفتووحة 

نتمنى النتيجة تعيب ريلج يااااارب 

لكن ماهي ردة فعله إذا ماكنت مثل ما تمناااها لربما في بااله شي ثااني

----------


## ساره السويدي

الله يسخركم لبعض وان شاء الله بنات العين مابيقصرن اهتمي بعمرج زين انه صارحج 

ولاتزعلين  :Smile:

----------


## tootsi

ربي يزيد المحبه بينكم، بصراحه انا احيي ريلج، والله لو ما يحبج ويباج ما كان قالج غيري من نفسج، لان عادي يروح للحرام والعياذ بالله او ياخذ وحده عليج، لا تسمعين الردود السلبيه!!! وقولي الحمدلله انه فتح قلبه لج، الخوات صعب توصلني و قلبي من ورق وفوا وكفوا بالكلام الي كنت بقوله. احمدي ربنا واساليه المعونه لكن لا اتقولين لاعز واقرب الناس من قلبج ان ريلج طلب منج هالطلب، قولي انا قررت اغير من نفسي لاني تعبت من الروتين (: اوكي

----------


## غيمة عناد

ولله ان الكلمه الطيبه والصوت الناعم والدلع والاهتمام اهم بوااااااايد من الشكل حتى،،،

صح ان شكلج مهم بس والله اعرف بنات ما اعترض على خلقه ربي بس بصراحه مافيهم

اي مقومات الجمال لا شكل ولا جسم،،،ورياييلهم والله اشكالهم جنهم شيوخ ماشاءالله،،،

وميت عليها ميييييييييت عليها موووت ومتزوجين من سنوات وعندهم عيال ماشاءالله،،،

يوم يتصل بها ريلها ترد عليه برقه بدلع ها حبيبي ها عيوني،،،

اعدلي اسلوبج وخففي نبرة صوتج حتى لو قال من متى انتي جذه وشو مغيرنج ،،،

قولي عشانك اتغير،،،

الريال عنده حاسه الشم فوق ما تتصورين لا تتعطرين بمليون عطر ،،،

خلج على عطر واحد ودهن العود،،،

واختاري شامبو الشعر بريحه حلوه والله الشعر يخبل لهم،،، يا قلبي،،،

لا عمليات ولا صدعه راس ،،، اهتمي باسنانج ،،، ريحة النصخ تتغير،،،

ابدي شوي شوي خليه يحس انج وحده ثانيه،،،

الحين ادري احساسج شو تبين تغيرين كل شي مره وحده،،،

لا تنسين 12 سنه اخاف بس اول شي تهتمين وخلاف يخف اهتمامج،،،

لا تنسين ايدج طول الوقت حنا نوعي بالحنا مرا روايب ومره اصابع بس ومره على الجتف نقشه،،،

تبين اي شي انا والبنات حاضرات ،،، عسى الله يوفقج يارب ويسعدج انتي وريلج،،،

----------


## زيباشو

مزحة مني وتقبليها 


سيري شاركي في برنامج بالصراحة احلى مع جويل .. 



بالتوفيق الغاليه ... وزين قالج غيري من نفسج 
وما راح اتزوج عليج لانه عارف اكثر البنات يعانون من هالمشاكل ..

هو يحبج ،، لو ما كان يحبج ما كان بيقولج ،،،


الله يوفقكم وان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

ريلج وايد محترم انه واجهج حبيبتى المفروض تشيليله جميل لانه ماصار برع وعينه زاغنت او تزوج لا سمح الله,,,,,,,,,,,,,اتوكلى على الله وابدى سوى ريجيم عند حد مضمون وبعدها سيرى سوى تكسير دهون بتخوز الكرشه حبيبتى ان شاءالله ,,,,,,,,,,واظنى البنات ماقصروا بس اهم شى انتى تحسين انج تريدين التغيير

----------


## * أم أحمد

الغالية ادعي ان تكونين في عينة جميلة دائما ادعي ها الدعاء،،،، اللهم اسعدني مع زوجي اللهم اجعل محبتي في قلب زوجي ومحبته في قلبي ،اللهم جملني في عين زوجي ،اللهم اجعله قرة عيني واجعلني قرة عينه وابعد عنا الحسد والهم والغم يارب العالمين ،،،،، ادعي في كل صلاتج يوم تسجدين ، حبيبتي نحن لازم نتجمل قبل ما يقولونا ريايلنا لأن الريال دائما يطلع ويشوف برع من الفلبني والسورية والأجنبية الي لابسات قصار ومطلعين ريولهم والي مكتكتة 
وخاصتا رشيقات نحن لابسات شيلة البيت لبس طويل ومول ما نهتم لين ما يتكلمون روحهم الغالية ترى الريال عيونه زايغة ، اللهم اسألك الستر يارب العالمين

----------


## المصارعه

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرحبا خواتي ... احنا صار لنا 12 متزوجيين ...ولا مرة زوجي علق على شكلي او على لبسي تعليق واضح .... 12 كلها تعب وصراخ ومعاناه وكلام تافه .........

اليوم بعد عذاب طويل .... قالي : اريدك تتغيري من رجل وحتى راسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما اريد الملابس القديمة .... ولا اريد طريقة كلامك اللي كله بالصراخ .... ولا اريد ريحتك المو حلوة ... ولا كرشتك الطايحة ... ولا السواد اللي في الركب والمنطقة الحساسة بعد ....
بصراحة الكلمة صدمتني ولكن انا اقول معاه حق .... لاني بصراحة مومهتمة بشكلي ابداء 

خواتي ممكن تساعدوني .... انا من العين 
اريد تغير كامل فيني .....
اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية 
عندج مركز كوزموسيرج اختي سوت عندهم بس لازم ماتكونين ترضعين او حامل تاكدي قبل

اريد اشيل السواد اللي على الركبة ....
في مركز استيثك عندج في بوظبي ودبي ماردي لو شي في العين

اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...
مانصحج ابدا في ناس تموت بالعمليات سوي لج رجيمي او خففي اكل واشتركي في نادي رياضي او امشي يوميا ساعه وسباحه تشد الجسم بكل رهيب وفي نفس الوقت هيه رياضه ممتعه
اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....
حبوبه المولات عندكم في محلات وايد حلوه ولو ماتثقين بذوقج تقدرين تجوفين ذوق وحده من اهلج ولا ربيعاتج ^^
اريد شنط ومكياج وغيره الكثير من الاشياء .....
المكياج احلى شي
في عندج محلات مثل مالك
لانكوم
افسان لوران وايد غيرها
خذي روجات من اف سان لوران وايد تعيبني ارواجهم
وتقدرين تنوعين بكل الماركات 


منو يا خواتي بتساعدني وبتنصحني .؟؟؟
ان شاء الله مابيقصرون ماج
اريد المكان وين ويفضل في العين ؟؟؟؟؟ واذا خارج العين وين ؟؟؟
اهم شي الغلا تتغيرين من داخلج عقب من الخارج 
وعند من من الدكاترة ؟؟؟
وبكم ؟؟؟؟
وكم المدة المطلوبة للتغيير ؟؟؟؟؟

المده تعتمد عليج انتي والله يوفقج وتكونين احلى وحده في عين ريلج


وشكرا[/QUOTE]

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

مآشـآء آلله . . ربي يخليكم لـ بعض

تنويهه لهـآلشي مآيدل آلآ ع حبـه لج

وحرصه تكونين آلآفضل بـ عينه .. لو فعلآ ريآل ثآني

مآبيقولج سوي وسوي بيلعب بذيله من ورآج . .

قبل كل شـي ثقتج بنفسج تكون توب . . لنه لو صدق مآعندج ثقـه 

كل هآلخسآير آللي بتخسرينهـآ بتروح آدرآج آلريآح مثل مآيقولون

آلتغيير لجذري بيبدآ من ذآتج . . آسلوبج . . تعآملج . . آهتمآمج فيه . .

دلعج وكل شي بشخصيتـج . . بس آبدآ لآتسآلينه هآ شو رآيك بشعري بملآبسي

بستآيلي آنتي ذوقج حلو وعآيبنج خلآص عقبج محد له آلحكم عليه ~> متعوب عليهآ  :Big Grin: 

ومآشآء آلله خوآتي مآقصـرؤوآ طبقي كلآمهم حرفيــآ =)

ولآتنسين تلتقطين صوره قبل الصورة وصوره عقب آلتغيير 

وعقب رآوينـآ ~> آووت  :Stick Out Tongue: 

بآلتوفيـج وربي يكتب لج آلسعآدة غنـآتي =)

----------


## أم_مهير

الله يسخر لج ريلج وييوفقج الغالية

دايما اهتمي ف جسمج وسوي حمام مغربي كل اسبوع بيفتح لج السواد

ودايما دهني جسمج بكريمات معطرة اذا بتجابلين ريلج

وعندج خلطة سهلة وحلوة تفتح لج السواد كريم الجلوسليد الاحمر مع نص ليمونة تخليطينهم ف علبة واستخدميه 

ومثل ما قالوا لج الخوات لا تسوين عمليات شفط ولا غيره

ابدي بالرياضة والمشي بيرتب لج جسمج بشهر مب بس الكرشة

ودايما حاولي تشترين بجايم وتيشيرتات دلع

والبسي ويا التيشرت اسكيني قصير وااايد حلو

وحاولي تغيرين من قصة شعرج والصبغة

وسويلج منكير وبديكير وتنظيف بشرة انتي بتحبين هالتغير 

والله يوفقج

----------


## فنون الحب

اسمحيلي على هالكلمة


كيف تسمحين لريلج يقول لج هالكلام

ليش مهملة بنفسج بها الشكل . !

الله يوفقج وتقدرين تغيرين من نفسج وشكلج

ارق تحية ..~

----------


## ضحكة آلطفولة

اريد مكان يشيل باليزر الشعر من الاماكن الحساسة وتبيض المنطقة السفلية...

اممممم شفتي وين عيادة موراني فوق بي اس اج هناك جدام العياده في مكان 
والله ماحيد شو اسمه بس عندهم عنايه للبشره و عندهم ليزر ..


اريد اشيل السواد اللي على الركبة ....

اممم ف عيادة التخصصي بتحصلين دكتور جلديه هناك
وايد شاطر بيروم يساعدج بالمناطقه السوده او الحبوب و الخ ..

اريد انحف جسمي بعملية جراحية ...

لا تسوين اي عمليه و عقب تندمين عليها ^^ 
خفي من اكلج و سوي رياضه احسن لج والله شلي من بالج سوالف عمليه وجي
ف مركز الامارات الطابق الاخير في مال رياضه اشتركي هناك واستمري
وخفي من وزنج و اكلج ..

اريد البس لبس حلو وراقي ....

مشاءالله بوادي مول متروس محلات راقيه و لبس حلوو 
خذي حد من اهلج او ربيعاتج تحبين لبسهم و غيره
ولاتقولينهم عن سالفه بس طلعي و اتشري وياهم ..

----------


## مون لايت

الله يجعل بينكم الالفة والمحبة ...

----------


## jasminyasmine

> *
> 3- خذي لج مسك الغزال من عبد الصمد القرشي وادهني ...
> *



أريد التنبه لعدم إدخال المسك للحمام وعدم رمي القارورة أو العبوة أو أي منتوج من منتوجات عبد الصمد قبل نزع إسمه لانه فيه إسم الله "الصمد" ، و يجب التخلص منه بالطرق الصحيحة (يمكنكم البحث في الأنترنيت على الطرق الصحيحة للتخلص لم فيه ذكر الله )، وإذا حرقتم الأوراق يا بنات تاكدوا من إختفاء الكتابة ، أنا أرمي الماء بعد حرقها أو أفتت الرماد بيدي . جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## حرم الحميري

بختصرلج عن تخسرين فلوس الريال بشكل عام وبكلمه واحد يقولج اهتمي هو فصلها بس قصد هالمعنى ابدي شوي شوي يعني النظافة اساسية غيري الديودرنت حطي عطر للجسم وكريم تفركي فيه 

سيري االصالون قصي شعرج المتقصف واصبغي اذا مب صابغة وسوي كيراتين اذا يحتاي وشعر جسمج شليه مره فالشهر كامل سويه روتين مع حمام مغربي انا عندي مكينه اشل فالبيت والباقي اكمله فالصالون 

اللبس يعتمد هل انتي بس يجوفج بجلابيات ؟ لا فالبيت يوم محد عندكم لبسي بجامة سوا بنطلون او قصير مايختلف المهم يبين الجتف والصدر الكرش لاتركزين عليه ولبس البيت فريه فالزباله خذي شي يديد بس حلو لو جلاليب ما يضر ويوم تطلعين خذيلج تنانير ولا العباه عليها شغل لو مسكره 

واهم شي بعد كل وجبه البيت يدخن بدخون البيت خليه يفوح وفراشج من ترتبينه عطريه برش الفرش وحطي كسره عود قبل لا يدخل البيت فالحجره ودخني ثيابة وثيابج بها 

شو تم المتن روحي اسالي عن النحت اذا جسمج يتقبل النحت سويه للمنطقه لي تبين لانه مب مسموح لكل الاجسام واللي فيهم السكري وبيكلفج حول 12 وشوي ودشي نادي وخلاص امورج طيبه 

وسواد الباط والمنطقة الحساسه عندج كريم ياباني يبيعونه اللحين فالجمعيات اسمه كب كيك ما يتعدى 50 درهم يبيض انا جربته يوم حرقو باطي بالحلاوه الصراحه فتح المنطة وايد ومافيه ريحه 

الكلام يجرح بس نحن حرم شو نسوي بس الريال من يجوفج تهتمين بيتغاضى عن وايد اشيا بعد لاتنسين يوم بتكشخين ازقريه لا ترينه هو اييج وقوليله بعد ها شرايك نسد ولا واذا جفتيه طولها وتم يعلق وايد ويكابر انتي بعد عطيه من الزين قوليله انت رح بعد النادي وشل الكرش وحلق دوم واصبغ هالشعر الابيض اكشخ مثل ما اكشخلك

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

ليش ننتظر حضرة الرجل لين يعلق

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

ممنوع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

